
Forget far-right populism – crypto-anarchists are the new masters - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/04/forget-far-right-populism-crypto-anarchists-are-the-new-masters-internet-politics
======
kradem
The only mention of _far-right_ is in the title, article [correctly] talks
about _right_ populism.

Far-right populism is imho these days a kind of oxymoronish syntagm.

